# Recherche d'une application



## Tera_ (25 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, voilà je suis à la recherche d'une application ou d'un programme (pour les Iphone Jaillbreaker ou pas) qui notifie par vibration ou sonnerie la présence d'un appel manqué (Comme pour les SMS, quand on la pas lu)

celà est-il possible ?

amicalement

Tera

petit UP  ! personne à une petite idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)

Salut,

pour les iPhones Jailbreakés, il existe "Notifier" et "Status Notifier" qui permettent cela.


----------

